# Drummer Required Immediatly for Classic/New Rock Band



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

We are an established gigging band that requires a drummer.

Have secure rehearsal space in Airdrie.

Weekly reheasals, cover songs, origional material, writing and recording opportunities.

Please reply by PM for audition appointment.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Thanks to all who replied and have set up scheduling to audition. We look forward to meeting you and hearing you talent.

We set out with a goal to audition a specific number of people and we have one audition slot left to fill to meet that requirement.

Cheers
Craig


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

first round of auditions are set up. We hope to find our drummer but if not we will do a second round. If anyone is still interested please feel free to drop me a line... we will know in approx two weeks if we are still looking or not.

Cheers
Craig


----------

